# Larger tip and guides and my rod works a little better now.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My favorite rod is a little wally world $8.88 bucket rod. I bought several after using one for a day. The rod is a Southbend Elan. I like a winpy rod with a decent amount of butt. I use a Penn Sargus 2000 with 10# test Spider Wire, 5' of 30# Stren Duratuff. Later in the year, when the Tarpon get here I add about 14" of 80# Trilene. 

Winding 80# into the tip is a P.I.T.A. when the guides are normal size. I stripped one of the rods and wrapped on guides with 3 sizes larger rings. I don't have a problem with the bite leader catching in the tip now days and the line to leader lnot passes like a knife through hot butter.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rods*

I have found some rather good rods in the 'buckets'. They are cheap; using cheap components but with a good basic blank.

I use one until the guides get 'ratty' then replace with larger, higher grade guides and they make up to first class fishing rods. 

I also spiral wrap the conventionals to make them into highly efficient fish getters. Thanks C2


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spiral wraps make fish dizzy. Not IGFA legal.*

I've fished a couple of Spiral wrapped rods but I just can't get used to the way they look and I never felt any advantage to speak of.

BTW, I really don't know of any IGFA problem with spiral wraps.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Spiral wrapped? You have pictures of this wrap?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spiral Wrapped Rods*



Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Spiral wrapped? You have pictures of this wrap?


Lots of info with pictures on Google. Also google 'acid wrap' Questions? ask. I've paid my dues. 

Capt Ken: The way that I spiral wrap using the 'flex' point as a reference, will pull better than a conventional guide-on-top rod. The rod isn't trying to twist on you. You're fighting the fish rather than the rod. 

BTW; I've not wrapped a conventional guide-on-top rod for years now. I prefer spinning or spiral wrap.

Getting back to the original post: I find that the 'barrel' rods often skimp on guide number and placement. The addition and correct placement of the guides brings out the inherent qualities of a blank. JMHO C2


----------

